# sand from the beach



## nightrider (Mar 25, 2008)

can i get some sand from the beach?? tnx..


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

nightrider said:


> can i get some sand from the beach?? tnx..


I highly do not reccomend it. A beach's sand contains who-knows-what; full of bacteria and unwanted critters that could crash your tank and kill your inhabitants.


----------

